# flashlights



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate the headlamp deal, I don't like hats much either. I love the new Terralux (2)AA lights from Johnstone, I got two for Christmas. They have an aluminum body, end cap switch and are very bright. I carry 2 (60) led rechargables lights for the handsfree times.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I hate the headlamp deal, I don't like hats much either. I love the new Terralux (2)AA lights from Johnstone, I got two for Christmas. They have an aluminum body, end cap switch and are very bright. I carry 2 led rechargables lights for the handsfree times.


what do you do when you need 2 hands? drop light?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> what do you do when you need 2 hands? drop light?


Yeah, the leds have hooks and magnets.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Streamlight Litebox


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

how long does that last


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> how long does that last


The battery or the flashlight? Its the same flashlight that are on most firetrucks if that gives you any idea of the durability :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have several. What I use depends on the task at hand.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a Streamlight head light for working in attics. For everything else, I just use the flashlight that uses the same battery as my cordless tools. In my case, Milwaukee. No sense fiddling around with more kinds of batteries and chargers than necessary is my thought.


----------



## AussieApprentice (Aug 16, 2008)

I use this as much for the light as for votage detection, even in ceiling spaces. I always have it in my shirt pocket.


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

*UK Mini Q40 Dive Light Xenon, Yellow*



electricalperson said:


> what does everyone like to use for flashlights? i like the 36 volt dewalt and a headlamp when i need both hands


UK Mini Q40 Dive Light Xenon, Yellow


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i use the streamlight stinger poly...it comes with a car charger...works pretty good


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Company supplies them for us.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I buy flashlights like some folks buy socks, and like socks they mysteriously disappear. So sometimes I have a nice LED light other times a less than nice LED light. I try not to buy the expensive ones as someone else will soon own it.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

maglight led flashlight, super bright led hedlamp, makita 18 volt lithium ion flashlight and a couple of cheap halogen work lights


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

Streamlight Survivor 2, it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cbruce73401 said:


> Streamlight Survivor 2, it hasn't let me down yet.


Over $100 for that thing? It better not let you down.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

We were doing a remodel at the fire department when they ordered them so we only had to pay somewhere around $50 for them.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Over $100 for that thing? I better not let you down.


I have the original Streamlight Survivor and I paid around $80 for the light and 2 chargers. I never use this flashlight for work, I use it for what it was originally designed for, Firefighting.


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

Cheapest halogen standalone I can find, otherwise Surefire. Surefire lights have brightened many a day for me. Be it on the fore-end of a rifle or in hand. Try as I (and other sundry n'er-do-wells) might, they just don't break as quick as any other.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I have no idea what kind of LED light we just got in as a demo, but the thing is ridiclously bright. Runs on two C's, didn't know anyone used C's anymore. I was shining it in the middle of the desert the other night and I felt like a cop inside his car shining the light around.

JJ


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Although I have a couple of minimags (Regular and LED both) and tool battery flashlights, I love this one the most -









El-cheapo from somewhere. Clips on the brim of my baseball hat, and shines right where I am looking. And it is brighter than it looks.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

My son gave me one of these.

My son was a Combat Marksman instrutctor. He was sent to a specialty shooters course at a place called *Gunsite*. http://www.gunsite.com/

While he was there, he was given a few of these flashlights from *Surefire*. http://www.*surefire*.com













> *Z2L-BK *
> Compact (pocket sized), high-intensity LED flashlight with an ergonomic CombatGrip™ that provides a secure grip in any weather and makes pairing the light with a handgun easier, using the SureFire technique. The Z2 LED features a virtually indestructible light emitting diode that generates 80 lumens (four times that of a typical two-D-cell flashlight) of tactical-level light, more than enough to temporarily disorient the night-adapted vision of an aggressor. And its super-efficient LED continues producing useful light levels for 11 hours on a single set of batteries. Its high-output LED features a long runtime as well as being shock proof with no filament to burn out or break. The Z2 LED also features an ergonomic grip, tactical tailcap switching, and an anodized aerospace-grade aluminum exterior making it an ideal choice for law enforcement and military applications. The versatile Z2 LED is also a great everyday-carry light.


Pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got two rayovac led lights. one is two aa and the other is three c, they are stupid bright.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pelican LED 7060

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=7060

and i have the standard mag light with LED conversion


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

surefire m6 225 lumens bulb and surefire defender.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Flashlight*

I like this one,very versatile and compact.:thumbsup:
Great for those tough jobs.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> ...............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s:thumbup:


 
Linkee no workee.

"The URL contained a malformed video ID."


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I know... I'll try again

Help me out here Oh great master of technology.

Google: milspecmonkeyFmg9

Forever great full.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I get a guy plugging knives.

Useful tools, no doubt, but they don't tend to make things easier to see in the dark.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Weird. If i hit the link in your post #28, It opens fine!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> Weird. If i hit the link in your post #28, It opens fine!


OK, I see why:

The original post has the 'thumbs up' thumbup image included in the link. For some weird reason, YouTube don't like that.

No doubt you'd need a CCW permit for that.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I was provided with a Streamlight Stinger. Has a 12volt charger for the car and a 120 volt charger for home/office. I also carry a mini mag. I use the mini mag most because it fits in my back pocket quite nicely


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini-Mag with the plastic hex-bumper to keep it from rolling, and the Nite-Eyez LED retrofit. I also use a LED head light when I'm in attics. 

Nite-Eyez also has a retrofit for the Mini-Mag to add a thumb-button at the bottom of the light, but it doesn't seem to work with the LED kit


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just picked up a coleman max led light from walmart. its very bright and so far works after being dropped a few times


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chrislovo said:


> Mini-Mag with the plastic hex-bumper to keep it from rolling, and the Nite-Eyez LED retrofit. I also use a LED head light when I'm in attics.
> 
> Nite-Eyez also has a retrofit for the Mini-Mag to add a thumb-button at the bottom of the light, but it doesn't seem to work with the LED kit


 

The end cap switch is the weak link in the Nite-Eyez chain. I bought a couple of those retro kits with the switch and they wear out in a couple months, I had then replaced under warranty a few times and then gave up and put the plain end caps back on to avoid having my light die at a bad time.


----------

